# "High Performance" remote desktop / VNC tool - recommendations?



## BazookaJoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi all - I was hoping someone could help recommend a VNC / Remote Desktop viewer tool for a LAN - BUT PLEASE READ CAREFULLY - I need one with a specific twist...

I need a VNC tool that can sustain a VERY HIGH frame rate, at FULL COLOR DEPTH.

Basically tools such as RealVNC are great & all that, but say you are viewing full screen video over the network, it starts working out to well over +7MB/s & begins to shutter, what I'm looking for is ANY kind of remote desktop viewing tool that can sustain at LEAST 30fps or more at a res of 1680X1050 and 32Bit color.

RealVNC generates so much data as it uses an effectively "Loss less" compression, which is great for every day usage - but wen you need to make fine movement changes on full screen moving objects its nearly impossible as you get this "sideshow" effect.

If anyone knows of a full screen HIGH motion remote lan desktop viewing tool i would greatly appreciate - I'm assuming with HIGHER  (Lossy) compression one could sustain a far higher frame rate, and this would be ideal for me as pixel precision is NOT important for what I'm trying to do - but HIGH (Full Screen) MOTION RESPONSE is. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 15, 2010)

Bump - Any takers?


----------



## francis511 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah good luck with that. Have you tried the mirage graphic driver combined with realvnc ? That improves graphic quality a bit. I can`t think of anything that would give you lossless video streaming tho` !


----------



## kuroikenshi (Nov 15, 2010)

Its meant for large networks but there is Altiris. As of the 6.9 console you can do its built in remote desktop or you can do a straight up remote desktop connection. 

I used it quite a bit at my last job and the remote desktop connection had the best responce time. This was at 1280 by 1024 and I never had a chance to try it at a higher res. You can download a free trial of it via symantec's website since they bought them out.

Or you can try logmein.com if those machines on your lan have access to the internet.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 16, 2010)

After trying countless remote management apps to run a remote server,  I finally settled on logmein.  Only real-time,  non-stuttering solution I've found.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 16, 2010)

francis511 said:


> Yeah good luck with that. Have you tried the mirage graphic driver combined with realvnc ? That improves graphic quality a bit. I can`t think of anything that would give you lossless video streaming tho` !



Again PLEASE read carefully - I want *LOSSY * video streaming, as in VERY HIGH compression on the feed to improve frame rate at the cost of pixel accuracy - just about all VNC's offer LossLess streaming


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> Again PLEASE read carefully - I want *LOSSY * video streaming, as in VERY HIGH compression on the feed to improve frame rate at the cost of pixel accuracy - just about all VNC's offer LossLess streaming



so that they get it:

he wants something that could be used say, to watch a movie or game remotely, over a high bandwidth connection. realVNC and all these other ones, give you image quality at the cost of things lagging out - he wants to get 60FPS even if it causes artifacting and crappy image quality.



TL;DR: SPEED, NOT QUALITY.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so that they get it:
> 
> he wants something that could be used say, to watch a movie or game remotely, over a high bandwidth connection. realVNC and all these other ones, give you image quality at the cost of things lagging out - he wants to get 60FPS even if it causes artifacting and crappy image quality.
> 
> TL;DR: SPEED, NOT QUALITY.



Exactly!


----------

